# [Projekt] 2D-Multiplayer Game



## KingofKingzZ (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute  

Wie einige von euch evtl. mitbekommen haben, habe ich beschlossen mein anderes Projekt "Universe" vorerst auf Eis zu legen und mich stattdessen einem anderen Projekt zu widmen. Das heißt nicht, dass "Project Universe" nicht irgendwann fertig wird; ich brauche einfach auch mal etwas Abwechslung, schließlich soll es mir dabei auch noch Spaß machen, ich werde dafür ja auch nicht bezahlt  

Im Gegensatz zu "Project Universe" sind einige "Grundsteine" für dieses Spiel bereits gelegt, da ich mich damit bereits vor Universe beschäftigt habe.
Zum Spiel selbst sollte gesagt werden, dass es sich um einen 2D-Multiplayer Shooter handelt - für wie viele Spieler weiß ich noch nicht, das ergibt sich dann anhand der Performance etc. 
Die Maps werden in einem - ebenfalls von mir programmierten - Editor zusammengebastelt, dazu aber später noch mehr. Zu den weiteren Features wird auch wieder einiges an Physikkram gehören.. Wobei, wenn ich so nachdenke war es bis jetzt eigentlich überhaupt nicht viel Physik in "Project Universe" :/ 
Das wird hier anders sein, denn ein Teil ist bereits integriert  
Die Physik wird sich einerseits in herumfliegenden Kisten, Bruchstücken und Ähnlichem, sowie in (zumindest teilweise) zerstörbarer Umgebung.  
Ansonsten stehen bei mir noch ein paar weitere nette (Grafik)-Effekte (ich steh auf Grafik ) auf meiner Liste, aber diese werde ich diesmal erst relativ spät angehen, sonst vergesse ich wieder, mich dem eigentlichen Gameplay zu widmen und verliere am Ende die Motivation, sodass es kaum voran geht  
Wie auch "Project Universe" wird das Spiel in C++ mithilfe der SFML geschrieben. 
Da bei diesem Spiel der eigentliche Game-Content schließlich mit meinem Editor erstellt werden wird, könnt ihr diesmal selbst "richtig" mitwirken (wenn euch langweilig ist ) und nicht nur Ideen und Vorschläge einbringen 

Insgesamt ist es jetzt das 3. Mal, dass ich an diesem Projekt bzw. Spielidee wieder rumdoktere  

Versuch Nr. 1 begann ich bereits nach ca. 1/2 Jahr Programmier-Erfahrung und dementsprechend schaut auch der Code aus 
Damals basierte alles noch auf Tiles aka. Minecraft-2D Style und von Physik war da noch nicht viel zu sehen. 

Aber seht selbst, hier sind 2 Screenshots, einmal aus dem Editor und einmal Ingame (die Version war bereits Grundlegend Netzwerkfähig für 2 Spieler): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die 2. Version entstand dann etwas später. Dort war dann schon richtige Physik enthalten, wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist. Diese habe ich mit Box2D umgesetzt, was ich auch dieses mal wieder verwenden werde. 
Auf dem Screenshot ist auch wieder der Editor zu sehen, allerdings hat er fast nichts mehr mit dem aus Version 1 zu tun. Es sind viele Features hinzugekommen und die Umgebung wandelte sich weg von dem festen Tile-Raster hin zu frei platzierbaren dynamischen Objekten  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich diesmal besser machen will (mal sehn, ob ich es am Ende einhalten konnte/kann ): 
- Von Anfang an auf ein klares Design und ordentliche Struktur achten
- Mich mehr dem Gameplay als Grafikeffekten widmen 
- Alle Ideen von Anfang an aufschreiben, sodass ich anschließend nicht alles zusammensuchen muss 
- Eine ordentliche Versionen-Verwaltung basteln und Changelogs aufschreiben 
- versuchen die Motivation beizubehalten  


So, ich hoffe ich konnte euch schon mal einen kleinen Überblick geben (die Grafik oben ist nicht final ) und evtl. euer Interesse wecken  

Die nächsten Tage werde ich noch ein paar Bugs in der "Engine"/Framework fixen und für das Game bereit machen 
Anschließend gehts dann an die Grundfunktionalität des Editors  


LG King


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Dezember 2011)

Also doch ein Battlefield 3 ohne Origin 

ich drück mal leise und heimlich auf [X]ABO und werde genauso leise und heimlich mitlesen


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dabei! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Hydroxid (28. Dezember 2011)

Abo sicher !


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2011)

Sieht so ähnlich aus wie Soldat. Interessant
[X] Abo


----------



## DiabloJulian (29. Dezember 2011)

Pagz schrieb:


> Sieht so ähnlich aus wie Soldat. Interessant
> [X] Abo


 
*Worte aus dem Mund genommen*


----------



## fadade (30. Dezember 2011)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> *Worte aus dem Mund genommen*


 
dito 

gleich mal ne frage, wird es möglich sein, auch selber wie bei minecraft blöcke zu legen? wäre taktisch ganz lustig^^


----------



## KingofKingzZ (30. Dezember 2011)

fadade schrieb:


> gleich mal ne frage, wird es möglich sein, auch selber wie bei minecraft blöcke zu legen? wäre taktisch ganz lustig^^


 
Naja technisch wäre das überhaupt kein Problem, aber ich stell mir das etwas unpraktisch vor in nem eher schnellen 2D-Shooter auch noch so kleine Blöcke zu setzen ^^ 
Wie genau hast du dir das vorgestellt?


----------



## KingofKingzZ (8. Januar 2012)

So, da bin ich mal wieder  
Hatte im neuen Jahr noch nicht all zuviel Zeit für das Game trotz Ferien. 
Musste noch ein umfangreiches Physikreferat machen, ein Buch für "Seminarkurs" lesen und Mathe lernen und dann waren da natürlich noch so viele tollte Spiele 
Naja wie dem auch sei - zum Spiel selbst hab ich jetzt das Grundgerüst soweit fertig und ich kann den Editor beginnen.

Lg


----------



## xxgamer09xx (8. Januar 2012)

Interessante Sache  Bin sehr gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf ^^ 

Gruß


----------



## fadade (8. März 2012)

*push*


----------

